# who much do you practice?



## kwikdraw (Dec 28, 2006)

I practice when I feel like getting my lazy butt off the couch and doing something productive. Which is almost never. But hey there are a few moments of energy bursts. lol:wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

All the time. Usually four times during the week after school, sevreal times a day on the weekends.


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

barely at all in the winter...more once the snow all melts and it warms up


----------



## rpford53 (Jul 21, 2006)

I shoot anywhere from 30 to 50 arrows a day, but I do take a day or two off once in awhile just for a break.


----------



## wannabuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I try to practice everyday but its going to get hard since baseball is getting started.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

When its nice and warm out. I dont wanna set out my target in 4 degree weather and launch 30 arrows.. no sir E bob! lol


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

i practice evreyday about a hundred arrows. and on the weekend at a 3D shoot i might shoot close to two hundred. im addicted.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

on average, 3 times a week but im trying to do 5
yes i am totally addicted to archery


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> i practice evreyday about a hundred arrows. and on the weekend at a 3D shoot i might shoot close to two hundred. im addicted.


cole did you get a turkey today? call me some time 
did you 200 shots sunday? who long does it take to shoot that. 

i usually shoot about 30 to 45 minutes each time i shoot. how many shots you think that is?


----------



## traphuntfish (Dec 23, 2006)

45 to 70 arrows a day


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

Winter (or whenever it's snowy and cold): Once or twice during the weekend for about 3 hours a day and local indoor range
Spring/Summer/Fall (or whenever it's warm and not snowy): Almost everyday after school for about an hour (probs a couple hundred shots), and during the weekends take bow out in the morning and leave it out until it gets dark. Hundreds of shots then.

During the summer I get the most, maybe 300 or 400/day in my back yard, but if I go with my buddy to the pro shop/range to shoot the considerably less sicne there's so much to look at etc.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

kegan said:


> All the time. Usually four times during the week after school, sevreal times a day on the weekends.


same usually practice 4-5 times a week.


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

I havent got to shoot in like weeks because of my dads on 2nd shift at his new job and it stinks as many oppertunitties i get


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Not a lot... Usually when I get home from school I'm so beat I'd rather play bass or guitar than go outside. And the weekends are for homework. Stupid AP classes.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

*practice*

i shot 6 days a week and 144 arrows a day. well, i have to shoot that much. I'm trying to get more in. I wake up at 5 in the morning and shoot until 7:30 am maybe 8 am. it depends on how i feel and if i can feel my figures and if my knee isnt hurting.


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

usually I practice 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

no turkey yet. but im woking on it. it takes a coupel of hours and a littel bit of stubbernes. good job on leaving the bow in the car. i probley shot more then two hundred sunday. after u left i keep shooting the bells tell i couldnt pull my bow back.:wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> no turkey yet. but im woking on it. it takes a coupel of hours and a littel bit of stubbernes. good job on leaving the bow in the car. i probley shot more then two hundred sunday. after u left i keep shooting the bells tell i couldnt pull my bow back.:wink:


leaving the bow in the car was really bright wasn't 
you hunting tonight? if so take you the leafy and the 12ga and get ah stocking:wink:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I usually go to Gander Mountain about once a week, and shoot some 5 spot during the winter, but in the summer months, i usually shoot about 30 arrows everyday at work, and work on my form, and when i get home shoot from 20-40 yards.


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

I shoot atleast 2 times a week minimium for atleast 3hrs each time, then atleast an Hr any other time i get shooting. 

I usually have a competition at the weekend so im shooting then....then theres also Junior Northern ireland squad training which is about once a month and thats a whole weekend shooting...not to mention the practices they organise for us.

Then once spring and summer come im out shooting down the driveway any time i can.

i love shooting :wink:


----------



## Engelsmung (Jan 12, 2005)

*practice*

not enough


----------



## Hoyt82 (Sep 1, 2007)

I shoot everyday about 30-40 arrows. I have in indoor range in my basement so it makes it a lot easier.


----------



## grumpygregg (Aug 21, 2007)

The wife and I shoot almost every day . . Alot depends on where we shoot, if its at the club in fargo or at home its long hours if we are stopped at a new range while we are traveling then it is one to two hours. We shoot any where from one hour minimun to up to five hours each time. arrow wise any where from 80 to 300 arrows a visit to the range.


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

I shoot 50-70 arrows everyday.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

got your bow back yet.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

buckshot95 said:


> I shoot 50-70 arrows everyday.


that lot every time i shot normaly i shoot 10-30.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> got your bow back yet.


not tell i see him next so maybe another week or two you got a turkey yet, wish it snowed that would be fun to hunt turkeys if the snow:wink:


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

hahaha. to cold i think im gonna watch some hunting dvds:wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> hahaha. to cold i think im gonna watch some hunting dvds:wink:


come on grow a pear:wink::wink::wink: i wish i had hunting movies to watch but im not out of school because i'm home schooled


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

let see u go out there and huntem in the snow with matthews.ukey: you want stand a chance.just kiddin.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> let see u go out there and huntem in the snow with matthews.ukey: you want stand a chance.just kiddin.


hell no go with a shoot gun:wink:


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

no challenge there.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

in the winter 2 to 4 times a week 75 to 100 arrows a time in the summer 6 or 7 times a week anywhere from 20 to 200 or more arrows a day depending on how im feeling


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

my 3d and field starts back up in feb. so i start then


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

right now, four times a week, normally about 2-3 hours per session, saturdays can get up to 5 hours or so. once it's warm enough to shoot outside, i'll bump it up to 5 or 6 times a week in preperation for outdoor nationals and junior worlds.


----------



## KSHunterKid (Jan 2, 2008)

For regular practice I shoot in my basment. Its only about 10 yards but it works. I do it a cuple times a week.


----------



## wickedskater (Jan 21, 2008)

every saturday and once in a while on the week days, thats after bow season. before bow season i prolly practice twice a day


----------



## az2tx (Dec 4, 2007)

*where do you live?*



icessarchery said:


> i shot 6 days a week and 144 arrows a day. well, i have to shoot that much. I'm trying to get more in. I wake up at 5 in the morning and shoot until 7:30 am maybe 8 am. it depends on how i feel and if i can feel my figures and if my knee isnt hurting.



It is winter and around here it isn't even light until 7:15 in the morning, do you practice in the dark or have lights?


----------



## Tan-Tan (Dec 10, 2007)

*Hello*

Hi Guys,:tongue:

I shoot at a club so I practice 3 times a week:

7pm-9pm on Tuesdays and Thursdays
2pm-6pm on Sundays

Tan-Tanawprint:


----------

